# Family of 3 students need a place to sleep at night unitl 12/1/2017



## zaye rodriguez (Nov 20, 2017)

Greetings. I need information on an emergency temporary living situation until the 1st of december 2017. Two adults and a teen, all students with income, have very little resources until the 1st of the month. The intention is to find a month to month, no lease, rental situation and continue work/school/life until reuniting with outside of the bay. The only thing is to finish the school year. Until then, an emergency living situation is need until the first, considering very little money until then. If you have any information at all on someone who coyld peovide this situation for under $ 300 until the first, or if this is yourself, please contact me A.S.A.P. Thank you in advance.

P.S. we have some cash to share


----------

